# Benelli Nova and Supernova



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone own a Benelli Nova or Supernova shotgun? How do U like them? Anything about it stands out?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Sometime before 2008 I should be able to tell you. LOL!


----------

